# CW Training Camp 2014



## Colorado Whitewater (Jul 28, 2010)

Sign up for Colorado Whitewater's largest event of the year - *Training Camp 2014!* Join 150+ kayakers for a fun-packed weekend May 16-18. 


Improve your paddling skills and confidence with ACA-certified instructors (various levels of classes available!)
Share off-water fun and laughs with paddling friends, old and new
Support the club financially in the largest fund raising event of the year
Get the paddling season rolling!
*Sign up by January 31 for a HUGE DISCOUNT! Visit Colorado Whitewater - Training Camp*


----------

